# Equalizer Hitch



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Favor from a Equalixer hitch owner??
When camping this past summer "bonehead" me hooked up the camper to the Equalizer and left the "cheater" bar that pops the support ars onto the camper, on the bumper, and we drove off.....

Was wondering if someone has a pic handy of the bar and the length of it so i could possibly copy it and fabricate one?

Just curious if not, i will call the company in Utah and order one....
Thanks
Brad


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I could check it for you if you can wait a couple days.

I never use mine any more. I jack the truck and trailer up after I hook up and just swing the bars over onto the brackets.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brad,

I would guess you would be able to get the bar from Equal-i-zer cheaper and with less hassle than making one.

That said, I'm with Mike. I just jack the trailer up high enough to swing the bars in place. I have never needed to use the bar (I do have a rather large stack of wheel pads under the tounge jack to give me the travel I need though).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Brad,
> 
> I would guess you would be able to get the bar from Equal-i-zer cheaper and with less hassle than making one.
> 
> ...


Ok you both caught my attn on jacking up the TT and not using the cheater bar. I jack up the trailer while it's connected to the TV so it's easier to raise the bars and lock them in place but how high are you jacking up the TT? Maybe this is completely different because I have the Reese system not the Equal-i-zer setup but I wouldn't think so.

bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

I am doing the same thing as you. Sorry if I did not word that clearly! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Try My Webpage for picture of snap up lever. Unfortunately, no measurements. Try the dealer you got your hitch from for parts.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

B-RAD said:


> Favor from a Equalixer hitch owner??
> When camping this past summer "bonehead" me hooked up the camper to the Equalizer and left the "cheater" bar that pops the support ars onto the camper, on the bumper, and we drove off.....
> 
> Was wondering if someone has a pic handy of the bar and the length of it so i could possibly copy it and fabricate one?
> ...


I actually have one leftover from an equalizer clone I bought and returned (but forgot the bar at home and they never said anything).

If you want it, all it will cost you is the shipping (which I have no idea how much it is... depends on the weight of the bar).

Greg


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I never use mine either. Using toung jack while still connected to the ball will eliminate the need.

Sure wish I had a power jack though


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the great input!!!!
After i did forget the bar on the bumper, i have been just jacking it up high enough to slide the bars in place, but found out once in awhile the drivers side would be a bugger to get in.... didn't realize everyone never really used theres.....in that consenous i think i'll just keep jacking up and sliding bars over, just as we probally all think, lots of pressure going up, and what if.......again thanks for your knowledge!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Sure wish I had a power jack though


Power jack is a must with this method! I did one trip with the hand crank jack, and bought a power jack the day after I got home!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't even know where mine went. I've never used it one time.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brad I agree with the other comments I rarely used mine. However there were a few times I did. I'd drop the folks at Equalizer a note to see about a replacement. I doubt they charge much for them.


----------

